# Reasons you ditched a partner



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

I was reading a thread on here recently and it mentioned someone dumping a girlfriend after she swore at an elderly person for no reason and it got me thinking about the various reasons why people ditch partners/girlfriends/boyfriends. I bet there's loads of funny reasons you've done it &#8230;.So please share your tales (Hopefully there have been no actual tails, like in that Shallow Hal film :lol: )

Other than the obvious top 3:

· I'd slept with her (him) already!

· One of us cheated

· I didn't love her/him anymore

So guys, what were your reasons? Long toes? Nose-pickers? Three nipples?

Over to you


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Because he wasn't perverted enough... is my main reason.

I don't really do compromise with regards to sex. Basic needs!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I've ditched a girl because she had a vagina that'd give a gynecologist nightmares


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Because he wasn't perverted enough... is my main reason.
> 
> I don't really do compromise with regards to sex. Basic needs!


Wow, perfect lady Queenie :wub:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dumped someone for havin dirty shoes before.

If my creps are on point you have no excuse


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

one girl found my stash of blue movies on dvd......................

she said: what are those

i said : blue movies

she said: what do you have those for?

i said : what do you think?

she said: its either them or me

i said : dont let the door hit you on the way out

the end


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Because he wasn't perverted enough... is my main reason.
> 
> I don't really do compromise with regards to sex. Basic needs!


im in love :wub: :wub: :wub:

:innocent:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Because he wasn't perverted enough... is my main reason.
> 
> I don't really do compromise with regards to sex. Basic needs!


Guy's gotta make you happy, Claire. Totally agree


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

i dumped a girl cos she was **** a bj's

surely thats a basic need


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Because he wasn't perverted enough... is my main reason.
> 
> I don't really do compromise with regards to sex. Basic needs!


 :wink: :wink:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

@Breda Dirty shoes??

@resten Not much a girl can do about ugly,gaping, flappy ladybits LMAO

@fletcher1 You are correct, it is a basic need. Couldn't she have learned how to, if you immersed her in a world of porn for a few weeks, then gave her ample opportunities for practice?

I did have an ex who had virtually no sex drive and actually refused bj's:confused1: .... well, actually refused all physical contact:lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> @Breda Dirty shoes??
> 
> @resten Not much a girl can do about ugly,gaping, flappy ladybits LMAO
> 
> ...


It was more that the smell matched the look of it.

I've seen better packed kebabs that have been mauled by seagulls on the seafront at 4am


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

bad skin & poor bone structure


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Few that spring to mind...

All different girls I gotta say but..

1. she looked like Benny Hill in the middle of the night when I was half awake/asleep and glanced at fcking Benny Hill lying next to me... She was kinda cute in RL too..

2. she said 'actually' after most things I said... "this steaks nice love.." ..... "it is actually..." kinda creeped me out once Id spotted it and it wound me up no end.

3. she had the contraceptive injection and put on 4 stone in about 6 months.. I woke one sunday morning with my hand wedged between these humungous fat, white,clammy buttocks and I genuinely nearly was sick in my mouth..

4. she was a total mentalist who told me that in her former life she was a highclass hooker and did i mind if she did it again whilst we were together


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

resten said:


> It was more that the smell matched the look of it.
> 
> I've seen better packed kebabs that have been mauled by seagulls on the seafront at 4am


oooo what had happened to it?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I was seeing this really really nice girl, realyy cute, great sense of humour, owned her own house..

i dumped her on week 3 because she took 8 hours to reply to a text message. What sort of woman could she actually be if she deems it ok to leave her man hanging 8 hours for a ****ing text!

See her on facebook a few months back, shes with some propper lanky streak with that stupid quiff and big old thunderbirds glasses. Cvnt


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> oooo what had happened to it?


I think it had died


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Because she freaked me out,hardly knew her much,went out a couple of times.i remember coming home from work.and she was there having a cuppa with my mother!!!....oh the chill!!!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> bad skin & poor bone structure


Did their bone structure change at all during the relationship?

Surely you noticed this before you entered into a relationship :confused1:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

resten said:


> I think it had died


aw sad times


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> aw sad times


Tell me about vaginas. Tell me all you know.

Why do they end up like that?

This girl was otherwise a winner. She filmed herself pooing and whatsapped it to me. Much like @Mish and @jon-kent do now


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Pooing ahh lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Bashy said:


> Did their bone structure change at all during the relationship?
> 
> Surely you noticed this before you entered into a relationship :confused1:


it just became more apparent... only so much personality can do


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

resten said:


> Tell me about vaginas. Tell me all you know.
> 
> Why do they end up like that?
> 
> This girl was otherwise a winner. She filmed herself pooing and whatsapped it to me. Much like @Mish and @jon-kent do now


I really don't know it's baffling? Surely something must have happened they just don't go like that of their own accord?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

didn't swallow


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Got scolded like a child for using the word **** whilst bemoaning a missed penalty, she actually said 'If you EVER say that again you vulgar prick you're on your own.

Told her to calm down and don't be such a **** about it and she promptly left me the very same day


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh and another 1 was because she err....basically opened the car door to spit !!!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Edinburgh said:


> didn't swallow


What, never?? Not even chocolate? She must have been really skinny:lol: :wink:


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> What, never?? Not even chocolate? *She must have been really skinny* :lol: :wink:


She was....was only trying to help the poor lass with some protein as well


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

resten said:


> Tell me about vaginas. Tell me all you know.
> 
> Why do they end up like that?
> 
> This girl was otherwise a winner. She filmed herself pooing and whatsapped it to me. Much like @Mish and @jon-kent do now


Did she let out a cute wee giggle at the end of her video like i did this morning?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Edinburgh said:


> She was....was only trying to help the poor lass with some protein as well


Awww bless you, how kind and thoughtful:laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Sacked one bloke off when I found out he'd been putting pin holes in condoms in a sneaky attempt to get me up the duff.....daft [email protected] didn't realise I was on the pill as well :lol:

Actually dumped a bloke for refusong to.wear a condom

And another for smelling bad ffs stale p1ssy smell not a turn on....


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Wetting the bed....he was a gorgeous hunky rugby player but lost control of his bladder after a night on the ale. Only one type of wet patch I will tolerate


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

k8tjane said:


> Wetting the bed....he was a gorgeous hunky rugby player but lost control of his bladder after a night on the ale. Only one type of wet patch I will tolerate


That's fcking hilarious. Literally lol'd


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I've dumped many...So many for their heinous crimes...Doing the unthinkable even though every warning sign was there...

Every witness account at every identical situation was exactly the same as the others that preceded it and the screams could be heard in a 2 mile radius in every direction... when i relive the situation keeps me awake most nights...

"You drank my last f*cking beer! WHY? WHY? WHY?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

For being too skinny and despite being a size 6 wanting to lose yet more weight.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

k8tjane said:


> Wetting the bed....he was a gorgeous hunky rugby player but lost control of his bladder after a night on the ale. Only one type of wet patch I will tolerate


Lol lol lol lol we have a piles of towels beside the bed for such emergency


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> For being too skinny and despite being a size 6 wanting to lose yet more weight.


better than bein too fat and wantin to get fatter lol

wud loveeeeee to be that thin be class


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Loveleelady said:


> better than bein too fat and wantin to get fatter lol
> 
> wud loveeeeee to be that thin be class


It really isn't - been there done that, had the low blood pressure, feeling the cold and catching every cold and bug going...no thanks!


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol lol lol lol we have a piles of towels beside the bed for such emergency


You can imagine my shock the first time it happened....could have handled a one off but he got pi55ed after every match (so every weekend). Never been into water sports


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> better than bein too fat and wantin to get fatter lol
> 
> wud loveeeeee to be that thin be class


It was awful honestly. When I met her she was a stunning size 10, healthy, curvy in the right places, couldn't ask for anymore literally was stunning.

Then over a period of about 18 months just got in her head she was fat, mainly thanks to her retard mates who were all London type girls pretending they were in sex and the city and the weight dropped off her.

She was all skin and bones, it was awful. Like Beklet said also the health impact of low blood pressure etc. became a factor but she wouldn't do anything about it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Having an average sex drive and not experimenting enough has been the reason why ive dumped birds .

Although one had the hairiest fanny ive ever seen , spent weeks wooing her aswell think she was jewish .


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

k8tjane said:


> You can imagine my shock the first time it happened....could have handled a one off but he got pi55ed after every match (so every weekend). Never been into water sports


No, I couldn't have handled that either. What a disappointment


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> bad skin & poor bone structure


Were you blind for the majority of your relationship? Or were they hit with a greasy hammer or something?

edit: just saw you replied... still a bit dodgy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

Bashy said:


> Got scolded like a child for using the word **** whilst bemoaning a missed penalty, she actually said 'If you EVER say that again you vulgar prick you're on your own.
> 
> Told her to calm down and don't be such a **** about it and she promptly left me the very same day


what a cnut


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> Having an average sex drive and not experimenting enough has been the reason why ive dumped birds .
> 
> Although one had the hairiest fanny ive ever seen , spent weeks wooing her aswell think she was jewish .


May she was just shy lol.


----------



## skiersteve (Jan 2, 2010)

Last girlfriend was long distance but stuck with her for a nearly two years but in the end just drove me insane, texts non stop ( like every 40 mins ... ) wanting 1 - 2 hour phone calls when I got home from work and also would go mental when ever I dared go out with friends because in her mind it automatically ment I was cheating on her.. apart from that though Ive always been the one who got dumped


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

JankyClown said:


> Were you blind for the majority of your relationship? Or were they hit with a greasy hammer or something?
> 
> edit: just saw you replied... still a bit dodgy.


ya know how at the start u get carried away and don't notice flaws then u start to see proper


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Leigh L said:


> No, I couldn't have handled that either. What a disappointment


That wasn't the worst of it, he had a very thin penis as well. I was willing to let that go until the bed wetting started. I knew he had to be too good to be true when I met him,


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

k8tjane said:


> That wasn't the worst of it, he had a very thin penis as well. I was willing to let that go until the bed wetting started. I knew he had to be too good to be true when I met him,


how thin approxiamately


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> May she was just shy lol.


Maybe lol


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

She became a heroin addict!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ewen said:


> Maybe lol


wud ya not just have booked her in for wax?


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol I didn't measure it but I've been lucky enough to never encounter one so thin again


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> That wasn't the worst of it, he had a very thin penis as well. I was willing to let that go until the bed wetting started. I knew he had to be too good to be true when I met him,


I prefer having an above average length and being pretty fat it hits the right bits although I would hate to have a skinny willy lol


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> I prefer having an above average length and being pretty fat it hits the right bits although I would hate to have a skinny willy lol


I'm sure your wife prefers it too


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

k8tjane said:


> That wasn't the worst of it, he had a very thin penis as well. I was willing to let that go until the bed wetting started. I knew he had to be too good to be true when I met him,


On no, that's awful. Just reminded me that I did have an ex who started crying during sex, apologising that his penis wasn't big enough. A younger, less experienced woman might have been scarred for life and never drop her knickers again after hearing that but looking at him, I knew the problem really did lie with him (poor bloke).


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> wud ya not just have booked her in for wax?


I was 19 she was gorgeous but I like my women to have a hair free pretty vagina only because im not afraid to say this sex is 90% of a relationship if that isnt right then whats the point as you're never satisfied .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> wud ya not just have booked her in for wax?


I was 19 she was gorgeous but I like my women to have a hair free pretty vagina only because im not afraid to say this sex is 90% of a relationship if that isnt right then whats the point as you're never satisfied .


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

There have been afew

. Smelly bits

. Bad hair

. Bad teeth

. Bad genes

All sorts of crap


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> I'm sure your wife prefers it too


She does  it's the one thing im good at just because I'm always learning and improving .


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Leigh L said:


> On no, that's awful. Just reminded me that I did have an ex who started crying during sex, apologising that his penis wasn't big enough. A younger, less experienced woman might have been scarred for life and never drop her knickers again after hearing that but looking at him, I knew the problem really did lie with him (poor bloke).


How awful...but I have to ask, was it really not big enough


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> On no, that's awful. Just reminded me that I did have an ex who started crying during sex, apologising that his penis wasn't big enough. A younger, less experienced woman might have been scarred for life and never drop her knickers again after hearing that but looking at him, I knew the problem really did lie with him (poor bloke).


lmao feckin mental


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> She does  it's the one thing im good at just because I'm always learning and improving .


Just the quantity that lacks


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

k8tjane said:


> How awful...but I have to ask, was it really not big enough


No it really wasn't "average" and obviously under the circumstances it shrank to nothingness with every sob


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> She does  it's the one thing im good at just because I'm always learning and improving .


I will take your word for it r


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

thread summary...

small willies & smellie fannies


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Loveleelady said:


> how thin approxiamately


Peperami?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Just the quantity that lacks


I get sick of taking the lead sometimes its nice to be ravished and not have to instigate things 99% of the time .


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> I get sick of taking the lead sometimes its nice to be ravished and not have to instigate things 99% of the time .


How about 70 / 30?? Cos everyone knows men's willies just get hard all by themselves and it's us woman that need all the work  :innocent:

Hehehe

M


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Leigh L said:


> No it really wasn't "average" and obviously under the circumstances it shrank to nothingness with every sob


Oh dear...you shouldn't laugh but that made me chuckle. I want to say the poor man but I am going to go with the whole female solidarity bit and empathise with you


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> I will take your word for it r


Come to the halloween party at our local club and find out


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> How about 70 / 30?? Cos everyone knows men's willies just get hard all by themselves and it's us woman that need all the work  :innocent:
> 
> Hehehe
> 
> M


Haha you haven't met my tongue


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

PM me the address


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> Haha you haven't met my tongue


What's that gotta do with the price of fish??

Honestly...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> What's that gotta do with the price of fish??
> 
> Honestly...


70/30 sounds pretty good tbf .


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> 70/30 sounds pretty good tbf .


In the lady's favour OBVIOUSLY


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> In the lady's favour OBVIOUSLY


Deal :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> Deal :whistling:


Cool I'll send her a message let her know it's sorted.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

When you say you want to takes things easy and then the chica gets stupidly possessive amd attached very quickly. Nothing worse.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Cool I'll send her a message let her know it's sorted.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

so wheres the party will we all go for a laff?

whats the dress code


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> so wheres the party will we all go for a laff?
> 
> whats the dress code


Pleasures in kent , dress code is little to nothing but halloween themed .

The xmas party is a masquerade ball which sounds fun , I like getting dressed up as much as I lije getting undressed :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ewen said:


> Pleasures in kent , dress code is little to nothing but halloween themed .
> 
> The xmas party is a masquerade ball which sounds fun , I like getting dressed up as much as I lije getting undressed :lol:


what u gonna wear then?

pleasures...that sounds bit pervy


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

She didn't put out when she stayed over for the first time.

 :angry:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> what u gonna wear then?
> 
> pleasures...that sounds bit pervy


Im wearing a drakula cape and leather thong thats all


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

XXVII said:


> She didn't put out when she stayed over for the first time.
> 
> :angry:


Lol I have more respect for women that make you wait a few dates .


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I love this forum.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ewen said:


> Im wearing a drakula cape and leather thong thats all


oo rite ... don't u think leather is a bit 2012?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> oo rite ... don't u think leather is a bit 2012?


Wife said I look more like camp drackula 

Im open to ideas though and I did buy a sweetie thong however it is rather uncomfortable to wear .

Im thinking perhaps trousers shoes and cape but with the ass cut out of the trousers lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ewen said:


> Wife said I look more like camp drackula
> 
> Im open to ideas though and I did buy a sweetie thong however it is rather uncomfortable to wear .
> 
> Im thinking perhaps trousers shoes and cape but with the ass cut out of the trousers lol


its all very try hard

go more subtle

youd look gud in like a white officers uniform

nothing cut out lol ladies wud love it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> its all very try hard
> 
> go more subtle
> 
> ...


Thank you however its not very Halloweeny .

I wanted to make an effort as its not something I normally do , got a few weeks to get it right though .


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Reasons for dumping.....

Within 2 weeks he'd planned how many children we were going to have, their names, the pets we would have and where we'd live....Binned sharpish then stalked me. That was fun. 

Lied to me about quitting hard drugs then called me up during my parent's anniversary dinner off his rocker on a combo of e and coke.

Controlling, poor hygiene and boring have been other reasons. As was me moving to another continent and the guy who bugged out because I don't put kisses on my texts when he did.


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

ewen said:


> Lol I have more respect for women that make you wait a few dates .


You're right.

I got pi$$ed off in the moment, n got rid.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

XXVII said:


> You're right.
> 
> I got pi$$ed off in the moment, n got rid.


The keepers make you wait although theres waiting then theres taking the pi55 .


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

ewen said:


> The keepers make you wait although theres waiting then theres taking the pi55 .


We'd been seeing each other for a few months, finally agreed to stay over and I thought that was that...

How wrong I was. :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

XXVII said:


> We'd been seeing each other for a few months, finally agreed to stay over and I thought that was that...
> 
> How wrong I was. :lol:


Sounds shy and sometimes they are the filthiest ones 

But a point does come when the relationship should evolve or finish .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

dumped a bird once for saying Celtic where ****e....what a ****


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Reasons for dumping.....
> 
> *Within 2 weeks he'd planned how many children we were going to have, their names, the pets we would have and where we'd live*....Binned sharpish then stalked me. That was fun.
> 
> ...


Fvck, that even put a shiver up my spine there :lol: , that's one creepy dude


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Edinburgh said:


> Fvck, that even put a shiver up my spine there :lol: , that's one creepy dude


It was horrible, even 10 years on I don't have a contract phone, or use my real name on forums or anywhere I can possibly avoid it. I ended up having to sign papers to have him committed at one point. He still tracked me down after he got out. I had to change my email, phone, sold my flat, moved countries several times and had PO Boxes for a long time. Because he never did anything illegal there was nothing the police could do.

I got into bodybuilding after we split and I don't look the way I did then, so I'm not too worried about my pics here. He's probably found another woman now, but....there's always that doubt.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Dumped a girl because her Tits were to small literally like fried eggs. First few month we were having sex she always kept her padded bra and I kept saying take it I don't you got small boobs, well turns out I did mind put right off.

Had txt her some bull**** reason why I didn't want see her again.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> It was horrible, even 10 years on I don't have a contract phone, or use my real name on forums or anywhere I can possibly avoid it. I ended up having to sign papers to have him committed at one point. He still tracked me down after he got out. I had to change my email, phone, sold my flat, moved countries several times and had PO Boxes for a long time. Because he never did anything illegal there was nothing the police could do.
> 
> I got into bodybuilding after we split and I don't look the way I did then, so I'm not too worried about my pics here. He's probably found another woman now, but....there's always that doubt.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

murphy2010 said:


> View attachment 136772


Soooooooooooooo tempted to neg, but horsie! Dinner. Nom.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Soooooooooooooo tempted to neg, but horsie! Dinner. Nom.


its one of the best meme's ever  and it fitted into the stalker situation so its all good lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

resten said:


> Tell me about vaginas. Tell me all you know.
> 
> Why do they end up like that?
> 
> This girl was otherwise a winner. She filmed herself pooing and whatsapped it to me. Much like @Mish and @jon-kent do now





Loveleelady said:


> I really don't know it's baffling? Surely something must have happened they just don't go like that of their own accord?


How old was she resten. The female form is in its prime at around age 17. After that it starts degrading


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Because after the summer holidays where out she just had to much home work and stuff which got in the way :whistling:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> How old was she resten. The female form is in its prime at around age 17. After that it starts degrading


Early 20s mate, so shouldn't really have been so mangled and decrepit


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

resten said:


> Tell me about vaginas. Tell me all you know.
> 
> Why do they end up like that?
> 
> This girl was otherwise a winner. She filmed herself pooing and whatsapped it to me. Much like @Mish and @jon-kent do now





resten said:


> Early 20s mate, so shouldn't really have been so mangled and decrepit


The problem is you never know what they are doing to it behind closed doors. Sky remotes and brandy bottles can do all kinds of damage over time :no:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> It was horrible, even 10 years on I don't have a contract phone, or use my real name on forums or anywhere I can possibly avoid it. I ended up having to sign papers to have him committed at one point. He still tracked me down after he got out. I had to change my email, phone, sold my flat, moved countries several times and had PO Boxes for a long time. Because he never did anything illegal there was nothing the police could do.
> 
> I got into bodybuilding after we split and I don't look the way I did then, so I'm not too worried about my pics here. He's probably found another woman now, but....there's always that doubt.


I had this...it's awful...police are rubbish until something serious happens.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

guvnor82 said:


> Dumped a girl because her Tits were to small literally like fried eggs. First few month we were having sex she always kept her padded bra and I kept saying take it I don't you got small boobs, well turns out I did mind put right off.
> 
> Had txt her some bull**** reason why I didn't want see her again.


Must be hard for u swimming in that shallow water


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2013)

after 10 years with the bint i sat down looked at her one night and thought....

1 / im sick of looking at her

2/ we have nothing in common

*she was probably thinking the same thing


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2013)

resten said:


> Early 20s mate, so shouldn't really have been so mangled and decrepit


........ for you to say it looked rough it must have looked like something from a horror movie


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

hmmmm, i've had a few

his nose wiggled when he spoke (just the tip of the nose)

his name sounded too close to GERONIMO

his toilet was gross

one guy used to say pacifically instead of specifically which i could have dealt with, but then turned out he was into hard core trance and didnt like that much


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I was seeing someone recently who was just too nice, as ridiculous as that sounds, stopped seeing her cos i prefer a bit more of a challenge.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Crap at sex

Not affectionate enough

Moody

Violent drunk


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Hmm, good thread. Reasons for dumping:

- he had a second girlfriend in London for a year (where he was studying). Even called me whilst on holiday with her....saying he was away with his family 

- He didn't love me

- Didn't fancy him & he was selfish

- He developed a psychosis that made him very accusatory of my actions (he was convinced I was saying nasty things behind his back)

- Was controlling

- Rubbish in bed...almost uninterested in it! 

- Sucked the life out of me due to their own problems and not giving anything back...basically used me

Ooo, I've met a lovely bunch of men in my past :laugh:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

resten said:


> I've ditched a girl because she had a vagina that'd give a gynecologist nightmares


me too mate, but i actually walked out her bedroom and didnt speak to her again the first time I dropped her knickers...

the way to picture it was a cauliflower..with bits of lettuce hanging of


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

She had a serious drink problem.

Did realise it when I first started seeing her, but then it became apparent she was incapable of going out and not getting smashed.

I finally said enough was enough when she fell asleep during a meal because she was so wrecked.

I got up and left her there :lol:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Wouldnt suck cock

</thread>


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

"I can't wait to wake up next to you every day in summer when I'm finished this semester"


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

As a kid i wanted things sooooo bad till i got them then i lost interest,females in later years suffered the same fate pumped and dumped for no other reason than i got what i wanted, i had a few fvck buddies who named me my dial-a-shag, but have also had many of the experiences of other members (ie) smelly hole, bad breath, piles like a vineyard loopy families you name it i have had them, 1st wife was sectioned for being a fruit loop, now at 50 i cant be to picky, i am happily married to my 25 year old wife or pension as i call her but what does she see in me lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

walked away from a a life of luxury and a woman who would do anything for me cos i realised one day that i had slowly and unwittingly crept into living a materialistic and plastic life with her. i broke her heart and still feel bad about it.

karma bit me on the ar5e tho in my next relationship tho.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

maverick1888 said:


> As a kid i wanted things sooooo bad till i got them then i lost interest,females in later years suffered the same fate pumped and dumped for no other reason than i got what i wanted, i had a few fvck buddies who named me my dial-a-shag, but have also had many of the experiences of other members (ie) smelly hole, bad breath, piles like a vineyard loopy families you name it i have had them, 1st wife was sectioned for being a fruit loop, now at 50 i cant be to picky, i am happily married to my 25 year old wife or pension as i call her but what does she see in me lol


That's a very good question


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

animal adam said:


> Bad genes


i dumped a girl for having bad jeans


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Bucket Fanny was one.

Too Needy was another.

Had another that seemed like a bit of a psycho but wasn't hanging around to find out.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Wasp said:


> Bucket Fanny was one.
> 
> Too Needy was another.
> 
> Had another that seemed like a bit of a psycho but wasn't hanging around to find out.


Sure it wasn't too small a cock, lol


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Sure it wasn't too small a cock, lol


Nope


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

OK, easy to say why you sent somebody to dumpsville.

How about some introspection: Reasons you were ditched by a partner?


----------



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

She made me pay her for anal.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> OK, easy to say why you sent somebody to dumpsville.
> 
> How about some introspection: Reasons you were ditched by a partner?


That's a whole other thread. Start it, I can respond to that one!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Only happened once, she came back crying the following day.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Some funnies here that I've read my list as I can think of would be

Crap in bed at everything!

Needed some rizzler from shop just couldn't be bothered going back

Picking her nose and eating it constantly

Smelly miff miff

Miff miff like the Chanel tunnel

Been told she was in love with me on our second session, the first been a drunk one mightier 3 years! Previous, been in love with me ever since........ Omg cya


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

tamara said:


> That's a whole other thread. Start it, I can respond to that one!


Done.


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

I once broke up with my girlfriend of two years because I felt my social life was slacking and I was missing out on a lot of Fifa times.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

Mine is straightforward. :whistling:

My fiance (I was 20 and she was 18) got pregnant and begrudgingly I supported her through a termination as she had just been accepted to university. Many months later and still feeling low by what had happened, I decided to pop in to see her to tell her how I was feeling. I caught her shagging someone else and during the argument that followed she admitted that the unborn child almost certainly wasn't mine as we had always taken precautions and that it was almost definitely this other blokes. It turns out she had lied to me about the dates as I would have realised I hadn't seen her for a few weeks at the time she got pregnant.

I'll confess it's the one and only time I've smacked (open handed smack) a female for putting me through months of hell for no reason. I'm generally a forgiving person but even more than 20 years down the line, I can't forgive her. It's made more complicated as my parents have never known the real reason we split up and still see her every Christmas and consider her as almost a daughter. I know my mum would break her heart if she found out so I suffer the conversations with them about how she is doing every year. :sad:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Ex girlfriend was perfect then got a bit "wife and kidsy" I'm 22 work hard and play hard. She was great then boom.

I need to move out of my shared house as its cheap and crap (its 50 quid a week so using it to save some money, it's not that bad"

I bought a celica which she told me off for because we could of used the money for furniture etc in the new flat she was on about. I said she could move into the shared house and she kicked off saying she was to good to live in a **** hole.

I had only spent half my car budget so could afford to move into a flat. My auntie has just moved back from Australia so has 3 rooms worth of spare bedroo furniture. I was gonna suprise her

Fk that no one makes demands of me and tells me what to d with my money.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Because she set fire to my flat


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

hometrainer said:


> Because she set fire to my flat


You are Hank Moody and I claim my £4.99.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Shadow said:


> Mine is straightforward. :whistling:
> 
> My fiance (I was 20 and she was 18) got pregnant and begrudgingly I supported her through a termination as she had just been accepted to university. Many months later and still feeling low by what had happened, I decided to pop in to see her to tell her how I was feeling. I caught her shagging someone else and during the argument that followed she admitted that the unborn child almost certainly wasn't mine as we had always taken precautions and that it was almost definitely this other blokes. It turns out she had lied to me about the dates as I would have realised I hadn't seen her for a few weeks at the time she got pregnant.
> 
> I'll confess it's the one and only time I've smacked (open handed smack) a female for putting me through months of hell for no reason. I'm generally a forgiving person but even more than 20 years down the line, I can't forgive her. It's made more complicated as my parents have never known the real reason we split up and still see her every Christmas and consider her as almost a daughter. I know my mum would break her heart if she found out so I suffer the conversations with them about how she is doing every year. :sad:


Wow, what a cow.....

I'd tell your mum....it might upset her but it's messed you up for year your mum would probably be more gutted you couldn't tell her


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

had an arguement with the girl, didnt speak to her for a few days only to find out when returning she threw away my black footpatrol nike air max 90s which were never worn :no: so binned her like she done them, well i actually poured her bin over her

worst thing is you cant event get the trainers anymore other than fakes


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

XXVII said:


> We'd been seeing each other for a few months, finally agreed to stay over and I thought that was that...
> 
> How wrong I was. :lol:


Few months? Fúck that, i wouldn't wait longer than 4 weeks. If they don't wanna start a physical relationship within 4 week ill find a girl who does


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

Beklet said:


> Wow, what a cow.....
> 
> I'd tell your mum....it might upset her but it's messed you up for year your mum would probably be more gutted you couldn't tell her


Bek, I've contemplated telling my mum many times but a few things have stopped me.

1. I'm not sure how she would react if she thought I was content enough for the ex to have an abortion knowing personal problems my mum had with miscarriages. She has spoken many times over the years about abortion should only be for medical reasons.

2. She would be gutted/upset/angry that I've allowed this to have gone on for this long.

3. Other than me suffering the conversations each year. I've moved on and wouldn't gain anything personally from telling my mum while knowing it would really upset her.

At the end of the day it's a small sacrifice for me knowing I'm not going to upset my mum. :thumb:


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Jaff0 said:


> You are Hank Moody and I claim my £4.99.


if only it was that simple


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

hometrainer said:


> if only it was that simple


£4.97 and I'm cutting my own nose off, here...?


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Jaff0 said:


> £4.97 and I'm cutting my own nose off, here...?


i got offerd £400 quid for a kiss and tell story your selling yourself short


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

hometrainer said:


> i got offerd £400 quid for a kiss and tell story *your selling yourself short*


Story of my life, buddy, story of my life...


----------



## cockerpeter (Oct 16, 2011)

Cus she interfered with my my gym sxhedule!' And tbe fact she wouldnt stop drinking and doing downer drugs.

Mainly though she never shiwered or cleaned herself!!!!!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Because I bent her over twice and she farted both times. Wasn't waiting for strike three!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

What a peculiar thread

I have just split with my long term misses yesterday

Reason was i would of had a heart attack by the time I was 30

I'll still support her £££ wise


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lied about taking the pill twice and waking up in the morning telling me she heard voices in her head to go the stairs at night, get a knife and stab the sh*t out me, probably cheated, never cooked, never cleaned and always tried to provoke an argument...in other words, one crazy a** b****!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

She turned legal...just wasnt the same after that :lol:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

She got pregnant


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HAWKUS said:


> She turned legal...just wasnt the same after that :lol:


You clearly don't have any daughters mate.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> What a peculiar thread
> 
> I have just split with my long term misses yesterday
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that mate.

Why will you still give her money though?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

She is mentally unstable mate and needs help, i tried to fix her but it's really hard.

So still got all the help plans from when I was with her, it helped that she was really hot lol.

Edit: getting her a laptop so she can carry on with qualifications, is bottom wage job I am not


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> What a peculiar thread
> 
> I have just split with my long term misses yesterday
> 
> ...


Aww noooo, you ok? She looked nice, this is the one you went on holiday with and that yeah? Ok she did let you wear those awful 3 quarter length trousers but other than that I thought you two were solid? Is there no chance for things to be worked out? Aww love. Plus side cheaper Xmas for you!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

tamara said:


> Aww noooo, you ok? She looked nice, this is the one you went on holiday with and that yeah? Ok she did let you wear those awful 3 quarter length trousers but other than that I thought you two were solid? Is there no chance for things to be worked out? Aww love. Plus side cheaper Xmas for you!


Yea Iv had a difficult 2 years so just looking forward to peace ATM, unsure I'm not ready to settle yet I also realised there was still some pounding to do

I still love her, she understands and doesn't blame me(that's how hard it was) lol


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Milky said:


> You clearly don't have any daughters mate.


Nah mate,so glad i dont have...theres people like me out there


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Yea Iv had a difficult 2 years so just looking forward to peace ATM, unsure I'm not ready to settle yet I also realised there was still some pounding to do
> 
> I still love her, she understands and doesn't blame me(that's how hard it was) lol


Ahh I see. She would have picked up on the fact that you aren't 100% into the relationship. Girls are not born mental, every single person has a bit of mental inside them it just needs to be tapped in to. You seem tidy enough to handle things the right way.


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

She had bad mental health

She had bad values

She had lack of intelligence


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> She got pregnant


What happened to her?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HAWKUS said:


> Nah mate,so glad i dont have...theres people like me out there


I cant ever imagine a man with daughters making a joke of it mate and lets be honest if they did l would be a worried man !


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Got a better offer


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> How about 70 / 30?? Cos everyone knows men's willies just get hard all by themselves and it's us woman that need all the work  :innocent:
> 
> Hehehe
> 
> M


Women need to be in the mood, men just have to be in the room :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

tamara said:


> Ahh I see. She would have picked up on the fact that you aren't 100% into the relationship. Girls are not born mental, every single person has a bit of mental inside them it just needs to be tapped in to. You seem tidy enough to handle things the right way.


Yes she was born mental like, ADHD, OCD, anxiety lol


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Milky said:


> I cant ever imagine a man with daughters making a joke of it mate and lets be honest if they did l would be a worried man !


Tbh even if i had daughters my sense of humour wouldnt change,its just a joke....i joke all the time about murdering my mother but i certainly wont be doing that anytime soon.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HAWKUS said:


> Tbh even if i had daughters my sense of humour wouldnt change,its just a joke....i joke all the time about murdering my mother but i certainly wont be doing that anytime soon.


Don't know mate, once you have a daughter you change, trust me....


----------



## Brophski (Jun 3, 2012)

In a galaxy far far away,

I dated a girl once,

had hair above her upper lip. Really gets me that!

In the end I just kept focusing on it, and other than that she was quite nice.

However, I didn't have the heart to tell her, and it just couldn't continue..

The end..


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Milky said:


> Don't know mate, once you have a daughter you change, trust me....


You could well be right mate...am not hoping to find that out anytime soon though,i havent learned how to take care of myself yet haha


----------



## SpeciJr (Sep 18, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> You could well be right mate...am not hoping to find that out anytime soon though,i havent learned how to take care of myself yet haha


Oh trust me he's right, i used to joke about just like you haha. Having girls changed me big time!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HAWKUS said:


> You could well be right mate...am not hoping to find that out anytime soon though,i havent learned how to take care of myself yet haha


My daughters are 23 and 21 mate and l still want to kill anyone who even looks at them wrong !!


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Brophski said:


> In a galaxy far far away,
> 
> I dated a girl once,
> 
> ...


I know this feeling very well.

The girl had a massive rug downstairs also.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Aliking10 said:


> I know this feeling very well.
> 
> The girl had a massive rug downstairs also.


What's wrong with asking her to wax??


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> What's wrong with asking her to wax??


Cringe factor 10 :whistling:


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> What's wrong with asking her to wax??


Was casual. Had just started seeing her and most of the time I encountered her drunk and it was dark.

It was only when I started seeing her more 'serious' that I noticed it.

She was a virgin, and I was enjoying the challenge but that put me right off.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Aliking10 said:


> Was casual. Had just started seeing her and most of the time I encountered her drunk and it was dark.
> 
> It was only when I started seeing her more 'serious' that I noticed it.
> 
> She was a virgin, and I was enjoying the challenge but that put me right off.


Good god!!!! Don't get me started sighhhhhhhh:2guns:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Cringe factor 10 :whistling:


At the wax...or the hair??


----------



## Brophski (Jun 3, 2012)

I couldn't ask her to wax. Besides , its like her asking me to sort mr nose hairs out. You should know when your getting bloody hairy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> At the wax...or the hair??


Lol at the suggestion :laugh:


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

I've ditched a few guys who wanted to spend too much time with me. Sometimes I just want to hang out just me and a pizza, no questions asked.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Many many years ago I dumped a girl that had a massive blackhead in her ear. I swear the thing started winking at me lol


----------

